# anyone not using wire wicks on teas & votives



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you are or have made beeswax tealight candles or votives using just cotton wicking instead of the zinc wire wicks. I have a customer who's an herbalist and wants a lot of teas for aroma therapy and that sort of thing, but doesn't want to use wire wicks. Any one tried it?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

We don't use wire wicks, but we use the urathane molds for teas and votives. Just thread #2 wick in bottom of mold and pin the wick in place to center it. When cooled and hard, pull out the votive cut the wick 1/2" above the candle and do again.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

bee crazy, thanks for the info, berkshire


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*testing tealights*

Here's what I tried. I poured a few candles in the urethane mold using the wick pins. Afterwards I put a pre-made tealight wick in one and threaded a # 1/0 wick in the other. The plain wick fell over when the candle got near the end of it's burn. Then I tried the plain wick using a wick clip then pressing it into the bottom of the candle. It's been burning for about 3 1/2 hours now and is still going strong. One thing I noticed is that it seems to burn much better than the wired wick and is also brighter.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*wick testing*

Beecrazy, After the test burn with the 1/0 wick, I'm trying the #2 that you suggested. It seems to be working even better. I think it is going to give a longer burn time.


----------

